# My Collection!!



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2008)

This is my collection and the way that i store it. I got the storage idea on you tube from MsButterfli. Best Idea EVER!!






The Set Up






Face Stuff (Powders, Blush, Bronzer, Concealers)






Eyeshadow Palettes






Single Eyeshadow






My Mac Pro Palette






Brushes and Primers






Eyeliners, Mascaras, Tinted Moisturizers, Skin Brightener, Paint Pots, Cream Liners






Lippies

Hope you enjoy!! Any questions, please ask!!!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 7, 2008)

really nice collection! i especially love ur face stuff drawer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its my smallest one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 7, 2008)

Great collection!  Where did you get the drawers?


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 7, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 7, 2008)

I got them @ Ikea... It was like 16.99 CAD for each set... It's great, I love it...


----------



## nikki (Sep 7, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 9, 2008)

Awesome collection!


----------



## dudeee (Sep 9, 2008)

Great collection! I'm jealous.


----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 9, 2008)

Great collection


----------



## User49 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lovely pallette collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice collection Iam so jelous of your face stuff lol.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 9, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool collection and great set up!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 11, 2008)

Wonderful collection!!  You have so much are stuff that I would love to play with you collection! lol


----------

